# Kove KXS Series II



## CoastieRon (Aug 28, 2016)

Found these (2 sets!) in minty condition for dirt cheap and am gonna throw them in my dash.




















































Sent from my 1+7P using Tapatalk


----------



## SloScooter (Apr 21, 2018)

I used to have some Kove subs in my 2001 Jeep Cherokee Sport back in 2001. Nice find.


----------

